# The documentary



## Mikos

The first 2 pictures are 1 week after i got them, and the other 2 is from this week. ( a week after )
As you can se, the colors on its FINS has gotten stronger and the black dots to.


----------



## C0Rey

nice little freaks. good luck with them.!


----------



## Coldfire

Looks like you are keeping them well fed! Keep up the good work. Enjoy them at this size, because they will not be there for long.


----------



## Dawgz

hey i see some Yellow on the fin....strongly suggesting against the P's being Reds,mabye Terns? Hopefully Piraya?


----------



## Mikos

Dawgz said:


> hey i see some Yellow on the fin....strongly suggesting against the P's being Reds,mabye Terns? Hopefully Piraya?


Hehe as i said







if i got 7 Pirayas at that rare size for 6$/fish .... did i get it for a good price?







haha


----------



## hastatus

I'm curious where you got them and why you think they are piraya.


----------



## LouDiB

There were a few threads about his piraya babies. Many said they looked like ordinary rbp.

He bought them from a friend I believe at a lfs that said they were baby piraya.

I hope for the best for you....just don't get your hopes up though


----------



## C0Rey

from the pics they look like ordinay red-bellies to mee..


----------



## Mikos

Louie D said:


> There were a few threads about his piraya babies. Many said they looked like ordinary rbp.
> 
> He bought them from a friend I believe at a lfs that said they were baby piraya.
> 
> I hope for the best for you....just don't get your hopes up though


Hehe im really hoping for them to be PIRAYAS but i wouldnt be sad if it was rbs either








But he said that it was yellow on the fishes fin. Thats the colors of the pirayas right? the RBPs are red on the fins?


----------



## bobz

Hey dude,

I really hope they are piraya, they are great. You never know they could be piraya...but then again its likely they could also be reds.

What ever happens you have some great little P's and you will enjoy them









Bobz


----------



## a-ronn

Yup keep the pics comeing each week for proper ID i do see the yellow on them though.


----------



## Mikos

a-ronn said:


> Yup keep the pics comeing each week for proper ID i do see the yellow on them though.


Exactly







Im going to keep up with this picturedocumentary from on. Ill take the pictures, and you guys enjoy them!


----------



## Hater

Mikos said:


> I'm curious where you got them and why you think they are piraya.


Me too.









Hater


----------



## Mikos

Hater said:


> I'm curious where you got them and why you think they are piraya.


Me too.









Hater
[/quote]

Hmmm we will see what species it is







and as i said, i got them from a friend







im sometimes working on a fishshop in my neighberhood and the owner is a friend of mine. I got them for the price that you import them for


----------



## taylorhedrich

Great looking little natts. They will grow before your eyes. I will move this to the correct forum so you can keep updating this thread every once in a while with their progress pictures.








~Taylor~

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Pictures and Videos Forum*_


----------



## Trigga

nice ps man, i really do hope there piraya man so everyone on here will shut up about u. Even though i think its unlikely that they are piraya, if the guy got it from an importer that said there piraya then they probably are. Just because its not common for piraya to get imported at that size doesnt mean its impossible. Good luck anyway and keep us updated on growth.

Trigga


----------



## Dairy Whip

it is hard to say but im sure when all my reds were that size they had lots of black in there tail fin theres not much on yours :S but i dont know what piyras look like as babys dairy


----------



## Mikos

Dairy Whip said:


> it is hard to say but im sure when all my reds were that size they had lots of black in there tail fin theres not much on yours :S but i dont know what piyras look like as babys dairy


Hmmm yeah my Ps dont have dots on its backfin. Meaning that its more possible for it to be a piraya


----------



## Dawgz

I just found a REALLY old pic of the first Pygos i ever owned, they were two reds....heres a pic of one of them when it was a baby...


----------



## hastatus

I say just wait till the fish grows out more. I've seen both live and dead juveniles of P. piraya and they follow P. nattereri quite close in juvenile forms. You can't go by certain features on 1 P. nattereri and assume that it is carved in stone for ALL P. nattereri at juvenile stages.


----------



## Mikos

hastatus said:


> I say just wait till the fish grows out more. I've seen both live and dead juveniles of P. piraya and they follow P. nattereri quite close in juvenile forms. You can't go by certain features on 1 P. nattereri and assume that it is carved in stone for ALL P. nattereri at juvenile stages.


hehe yeah


----------



## Grosse Gurke

I read in a thread you got them at 2 cm? If that is the case I would say there is a 99.99% chance they are not piraya, but tank bred nattereri. I am yet to see anything but tank bred reds or maculatus for sale at that size.


----------



## Dawgz

O and by the way, i got first dibbs if these DO turn out to be piraya.....U KNOW u gotta go to the same store and cop me like 09384092480932432 of them lol


----------



## oscarfish

nice reds


----------



## MONGO 

Grosse Gurke said:


> I read in a thread you got them at 2 cm? If that is the case I would say there is a 99.99% chance they are not piraya, but tank bred nattereri. I am yet to see anything but tank bred reds or maculatus for sale at that size.


I agree, thats pretty small. Either way they will be great fish whether they are Reds or Pirayas. Good luck


----------



## Mikos

RockinTimbz said:


> I read in a thread you got them at 2 cm? If that is the case I would say there is a 99.99% chance they are not piraya, but tank bred nattereri. I am yet to see anything but tank bred reds or maculatus for sale at that size.


I agree, thats pretty small. Either way they will be great fish whether they are Reds or Pirayas. Good luck








[/quote]

Hehe thank you







Well i wil scream of happieness if they turn out to be a piraya !


----------



## Dezboy

whtever they are nice babies bro


----------



## Mikos

dezboy said:


> whtever they are nice babies bro


Hehe thx







4 days left to the next posting of pictures. They grow like hell!


----------



## Mikos

Everyone, check this out!  this is my new tank and my p´s! they are now like 3.5 weeks old


----------



## redbellyman21

sweet tank almost looks liek my tank/stand setup... very nice


----------



## Mikos

redbellyman21 said:


> sweet tank almost looks liek my tank/stand setup... very nice


Hehe thx


----------



## bobz

Is that a Juwel tank?

Bobz


----------



## Mikos

bobz said:


> Is that a Juwel tank?
> 
> Bobz


Nope its not a juwel tank







Im in school right now but i can check the name later when i get home


----------



## C0Rey

bobz said:


> Is that a Juwel tank?
> 
> Bobz


looks alot like the rio 300 but that would have an in-built filter in it and thats not present in this one.


----------



## bobz

Ah yes good point









Bobz


----------



## Mikos

bobz said:


> Ah yes good point :rasp:
> 
> Bobz


yes







My tank is 110 Gals, just so you guys know.
Next week, i will post some pictures at my new tank with the P´s in it 
Stay tuned


----------



## Coldfire

Yeah, as stated that is a nice tank setup.


----------



## stevo

hey mikos ive kept baby piraya, i got them just over 2 inch and they didnt even have a trace of juve spots even at this size, they just looked like a mini rbp, with a slight orange tint to there bellies (no spots), as the months went over the the orange appeared very bright and you could see the flaming in cetain lights. but i am not saying yours arnt its just what i obsevered over the time i kept them, these were sold in the shops as baby rbp but i grew them out as the guy i got them from "thought" they were piraya and yea they were different at a young age, and im glad they were cos i swapped them for a ten inch geryi !!!! bit of a silly gamble but hey it paid of..............

only time will tell we all know that, and if they do prove out youve struck a gold mine but in comparison to mine they dont look alike................

but good luck !!!


----------



## bobz

Time will tell ay...

(by the way like your PC....)

Bobz


----------



## Mikos

bobz said:


> Time will tell ay...
> 
> (by the way like your PC....)
> 
> Bobz


hehe thx  And to stevo : Yes, i know that only time will show the real truth about the fishes, but even if they were RBPs....ive got them for 6$ / fish so i dont think that the affair was such a bad thing








But the owner of the store are talanted in this buisness....so i hope he really sold me "P Piraya"


----------



## JuN_SpeK

wow ur p's are growing soo slow. i had my p's for less than a month and they were pushing 3.5-4 inch tl easily. any more updated pics?


----------



## Mikos

JUN_SPEK said:


> wow ur p's are growing soo slow. i had my p's for less than a month and they were pushing 3.5-4 inch tl easily. any more updated pics?


Actually they look pretty small at the picture...but they have grown like 2 cm since i got them 3.5 weeks ago. I can post some new ones soon


----------



## Coldfire

JUN_SPEK said:


> wow ur p's are growing soo slow. i had my p's for less than a month and *they were pushing 3.5-4 inch tl easily*. any more updated pics?


Your reds grew 2.5" - 3" in one month?


----------



## Dawgz

JUN_SPEK said:


> wow ur p's are growing soo slow. i had my p's for less than a month and they were pushing 3.5-4 inch tl easily. any more updated pics?


I doubt ur pygos grew that fast in ONE month, u should see about an inch or so a month, unless u got some uranium or some bs in ur tank HAHHAh


----------



## a-ronn

2 cm is a inch


----------



## Coldfire

Dawgz said:


> wow ur p's are growing soo slow. i had my p's for less than a month and they were pushing 3.5-4 inch tl easily. any more updated pics?


I doubt ur pygos grew that fast in ONE month, u should see about an inch or so a month, unless u got some *uranium or some bs* in ur tank HAHHAh








[/quote]










I call.......


----------



## stevo

hey best of luck mikos, i hope they prove !!


----------



## Mikos

stevo said:


> hey best of luck mikos, i hope they prove !!


Thx dude  ill think that i will post some new pictures later today


----------



## redrum781

lets see

any way nice baby fishies


----------



## bobz

My baby reds grew about 2 inches in a month...i got them at about 2-3 cm.

Bobz


----------



## P boost

Pics?


----------



## waterwolf

When this baby grow,you will see what kind of pygo you have bought.


----------



## Dairy Whip

hey man glad to here the p's are growing and doing allright cant wait to see them when there pushin 3 " and nice tank


----------



## ChilDawg

a-ronn said:


> 2 cm is a inch


Actually, if you round to the nearest cm, 3 is an inch. 2.54 cm = 1 inch, so a better rule of thumb than either of the above is 5 cm to 2 inches.


----------



## Mikos

Dairy Whip said:


> hey man glad to here the p's are growing and doing allright cant wait to see them when there pushin 3 " and nice tank


hehe thx  my new 110 GAL tank now has water in it  so my fishes are going there this coming weekend







Ill pimp it with white sand and moss  stay tuned!


----------



## Mikos

Here is 2 more pictures of the tank and 3 more at my Ps  As you can see, they have grown pretty much


----------



## bobz

Lookin good, are they in the big tank yet?

Bobz


----------



## Mikos

bobz said:


> Lookin good, are they in the big tank yet?
> 
> Bobz


Haha no  They are in the little tank







But at friday, im going to put them in the new tank








I put water in it 4 days ago...so I think that 6 days with new water + some bio from the first tank would make it pretty ready for the fishes








I bought sand today to







Damn expencive, but it does look freakin good =)


----------



## bobz

Hey make sure your new tank is COMPLETELY cycled before you add your fish. Do you have test kits and do you understand the nitrogen cycle (sorry if you do, not making you seem an idiot just making sure)

Dont wanna risk those little guys


----------



## a-ronn

Looking good man still dont see any red eyes so ur dream still lives lol good work they have grown alot.


----------



## redbellyman21

very very nice, u r going to add sand after u started the cycle? ouch, u might need anohter day or 2 after u add sand so it settles IMO


----------



## Mikos

a-ronn said:


> Looking good man still dont see any red eyes so ur dream still lives lol good work they have grown alot.


Hehe thx a-ronn 
And to bobz : Ive cycled the tank for 5 days now....and the pHscale is 7 and the temperature is 25C
(The Ps wants 22-28C)


----------



## Coldfire

They are looking good! Keep up the good work thus far!


----------



## Mikos

Coldfire said:


> They are looking good! Keep up the good work thus far!


Hehe thank you Coldfire  And guess what? Tomorow I will post some new pictures at the Ps and some pictures of my new tank







I have added sand, mangrowe roots, plants and stuff








Stay tuned


----------



## bobz

Cycling takes quite long man, u to a month. Check this out:

http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=18

Bobz


----------



## Mikos

bobz said:


> Cycling takes quite long man, u to a month. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=18
> 
> Bobz


A month!? :S







I cleaned the whole tank,....then filled it with water and letting it stay that way for 2 days. After that i added some plants...waited 2 days....added sand...waiting 3 days...that should be enough?







the pH scale is correct....the temperature and some other things to :O


----------



## Coldfire

Mikos, besides the ph, temp, check the ammonia levels, NO2, and NO3. They should read like below:
ammonia: 0
NO2: 0
NO3: <20 ppm


----------



## MONGO 

Mikos said:


> Cycling takes quite long man, u to a month. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=18
> 
> Bobz


A month!? :S







I cleaned the whole tank,....then filled it with water and letting it stay that way for 2 days. After that i added some plants...waited 2 days....added sand...waiting 3 days...that should be enough?







the pH scale is correct....the temperature and some other things to :O
[/quote]

You have to start the nitrogen cycle. With nothing in the tank but plants and sand its just not doing anything. So when you add the fish you are going to have an ammonia spike and bacteria blooms etc. Not going to be pretty. I wish you luck.


----------



## JuN_SpeK

Dawgz said:


> wow ur p's are growing soo slow. i had my p's for less than a month and they were pushing 3.5-4 inch tl easily. any more updated pics?


I doubt ur pygos grew that fast in ONE month, u should see about an inch or so a month, unless u got some uranium or some bs in ur tank HAHHAh







[/quote]

how the fuKC you gonna tell me that. go look into my old post where i posted those pics and look at all the dates and updates. ask bmpower007 i sold the reds to him he can verify the growth rate. im not trying to derail a thread cuz some asswipe dont believe me.


----------



## Mikos

RockinTimbz said:


> Cycling takes quite long man, u to a month. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=18
> 
> Bobz


A month!? :S







I cleaned the whole tank,....then filled it with water and letting it stay that way for 2 days. After that i added some plants...waited 2 days....added sand...waiting 3 days...that should be enough? 







the pH scale is correct....the temperature and some other things to :O
[/quote]

You have to start the nitrogen cycle. With nothing in the tank but plants and sand its just not doing anything. So when you add the fish you are going to have an ammonia spike and bacteria blooms etc. Not going to be pretty. I wish you luck.








[/quote]

But im going to have sand and plants to  so one month isnt really the primary objective here


----------



## Ægir

Mikos said:


> Cycling takes quite long man, u to a month. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=18
> 
> Bobz


A month!? :S







I cleaned the whole tank,....then filled it with water and letting it stay that way for 2 days. After that i added some plants...waited 2 days....added sand...waiting 3 days...that should be enough?







the pH scale is correct....the temperature and some other things to :O
[/quote]

You have to start the nitrogen cycle. With nothing in the tank but plants and sand its just not doing anything. So when you add the fish you are going to have an ammonia spike and bacteria blooms etc. Not going to be pretty. I wish you luck.








[/quote]

But im going to have sand and plants to  so one month isnt really the primary objective here 
[/quote]
correct, the primary objective is responsibility (providing a good home for whatever you are keeping) and knowing what youre doing as well... IE to have all your tanks cycled before you put anything in them... clearly you shoulda researched a little to find sand and plants have little or nothing to do with the first cycling of a tank... and i also wish you luck on keeping water params within a hospitable range, and not kill your fish...


----------



## Mikos

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> Cycling takes quite long man, u to a month. Check this out:
> 
> http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/article.php?id=18
> 
> Bobz


A month!? :S







I cleaned the whole tank,....then filled it with water and letting it stay that way for 2 days. After that i added some plants...waited 2 days....added sand...waiting 3 days...that should be enough?







the pH scale is correct....the temperature and some other things to :O
[/quote]

You have to start the nitrogen cycle. With nothing in the tank but plants and sand its just not doing anything. So when you add the fish you are going to have an ammonia spike and bacteria blooms etc. Not going to be pretty. I wish you luck.








[/quote]

But im going to have sand and plants to  so one month isnt really the primary objective here 
[/quote]
correct, the primary objective is responsibility (providing a good home for whatever you are keeping) and knowing what youre doing as well... IE to have all your tanks cycled before you put anything in them... clearly you shoulda researched a little to find sand and plants have little or nothing to do with the first cycling of a tank... and i also wish you luck on keeping water params within a hospitable range, and not kill your fish...








[/quote]

Haha thx  I want to make the best home as possible for my Ps  but if the plans chaning....Ill go for the " MURÄNA ".  Search for MURÄNA on google.com at the pictureselection


----------



## Mikos

2 more pictures on my Ps, and 3 more on my new tank ( WITHOUT PLANTS FOR NOW )
Ps. Sorry for the bad quality, changed camera without good knowlage of it








View attachment 123716
View attachment 123717
View attachment 123718
View attachment 123719
View attachment 123720


----------



## Mikos

Mikos said:


> 2 more pictures on my Ps, and 3 more on my new tank ( WITHOUT PLANTS FOR NOW )
> Ps. Sorry for the bad quality, changed camera without good knowlage of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123716
> View attachment 123717
> View attachment 123718
> View attachment 123719
> View attachment 123720


Tomorow, the plants will be in there to, plus a mangrowe root piece


----------



## moron

Mikos said:


> 2 more pictures on my Ps, and 3 more on my new tank ( WITHOUT PLANTS FOR NOW )
> Ps. Sorry for the bad quality, changed camera without good knowlage of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123716
> View attachment 123717
> View attachment 123718
> View attachment 123719
> View attachment 123720


Tomorow, the plants will be in there to, plus a mangrowe root piece 
[/quote]

very nice









what kind off filters are you running?


----------



## Mikos

piranha dude said:


> 2 more pictures on my Ps, and 3 more on my new tank ( WITHOUT PLANTS FOR NOW )
> Ps. Sorry for the bad quality, changed camera without good knowlage of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123716
> View attachment 123717
> View attachment 123718
> View attachment 123719
> View attachment 123720


Tomorow, the plants will be in there to, plus a mangrowe root piece 
[/quote]

very nice









what kind off filters are you running?








[/quote]

This is really lame, but im going to use 2 innerfilters for now. 2 st FLUVAL 4 editions.
I know that a big tank like this one needs good filtersystems and all, but i dont think its really nessesary to go for the big shot when the fishes are so small. When they'll get like 3" I can buy a JÄGER - Outsidefilter. 1300 L / hour


----------



## Deaner

Mikos said:


> 2 more pictures on my Ps, and 3 more on my new tank ( WITHOUT PLANTS FOR NOW )
> Ps. Sorry for the bad quality, changed camera without good knowlage of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123716
> View attachment 123717
> View attachment 123718
> View attachment 123719
> View attachment 123720


Tomorow, the plants will be in there to, plus a mangrowe root piece 
[/quote]

very nice









what kind off filters are you running?








[/quote]

This is really lame, but im going to use 2 innerfilters for now. 2 st FLUVAL 4 editions.
I know that a big tank like this one needs good filtersystems and all, but i dont think its really nessesary to go for the big shot when the fishes are so small. When they'll get like 3" I can buy a JÄGER - Outsidefilter. 1300 L / hour
[/quote]

I'd say you should build a sump man for sure.


----------



## Mikos

Deaner said:


> 2 more pictures on my Ps, and 3 more on my new tank ( WITHOUT PLANTS FOR NOW )
> Ps. Sorry for the bad quality, changed camera without good knowlage of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 123716
> View attachment 123717
> View attachment 123718
> View attachment 123719
> View attachment 123720


Tomorow, the plants will be in there to, plus a mangrowe root piece 
[/quote]

very nice









what kind off filters are you running?








[/quote]

This is really lame, but im going to use 2 innerfilters for now. 2 st FLUVAL 4 editions.
I know that a big tank like this one needs good filtersystems and all, but i dont think its really nessesary to go for the big shot when the fishes are so small. When they'll get like 3" I can buy a JÄGER - Outsidefilter. 1300 L / hour
[/quote]

I'd say you should build a sump man for sure.
[/quote]

Actually, im going to add lots of plants  and maby plants on the surfice to


----------



## bob351

thay dont really look like red anymore at that sise there ither terns or piraya that would be my bet awomse looking tank


----------



## Mikos

bob351 said:


> thay dont really look like red anymore at that sise there ither terns or piraya that would be my bet awomse looking tank


hehe thx bob351  i said that it was PIRAYA but nobody belived me
















Here is the tank at night with some plants =)
PS. More plants will come 
View attachment 123782
View attachment 123783
View attachment 123784


----------



## bob351

or terns one or the other


----------



## ruger345

Mikos, you have done a great job with your fish and your tank so far.


----------



## Mikos

ruger345 said:


> Mikos, you have done a great job with your fish and your tank so far.


haha thx  Im going to add 2 more mangrowe roots and more plants to the tank


----------



## thepiranhakid

really nice tank m8, cant wait to see the piranhas actually init.


----------



## Mikos

thepiranhakid said:


> really nice tank m8, cant wait to see the piranhas actually init.


hehe they will discover it this friday I think


----------



## Trigga

thye dont much look like reds kind of rounder than red are at that stage im thinkin you were right all along....

which is why i kept my mouth shut when everyone was bashing you


----------



## Mikos

Trigga said:


> thye dont much look like reds kind of rounder than red are at that stage im thinkin you were right all along....
> 
> which is why i kept my mouth shut when everyone was bashing you


Haha indeed  Well.....even the admins said that it wasnt even possible for them to be Pirayas  
I feel good about this


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer

Man Im praying for you that it will turn out to be piraya.

You cant waste a sexy tank like that.


----------



## 12sec3s

Yah, now that they are a little older they are a lot more round. They look like terns to me. But you will be one lucky son of a bitch if they are pirayas.!!!!

Good LUCK


----------



## Mikos

12sec3s said:


> Yah, now that they are a little older they are a lot more round. They look like terns to me. But you will be one lucky son of a bitch if they are pirayas.!!!!
> 
> Good LUCK


Hehe yeah  Ill hope for that to







If they turn out to be Pirayas.... then I got them for a good price huh?  6 dollars / fish


----------



## Mikos

aaah! cant wait untill wensday!







My fishes are going to discover their new home


----------



## bobz

Im loving the tank....just hope its cycled!


----------



## Mikos

bobz said:


> Im loving the tank....just hope its cycled!


yeah  the temperature and pH are now stable.... and i just added some bio from my old tank so it can make the process faster







Ill give it 4 days









Added 1 mangroweroot, 2 plants







more to come








View attachment 123883
View attachment 123882
View attachment 123884


----------



## a-ronn

Looking good man your ps will love it


----------



## bob351

looking better by the day awsome job


----------



## Mikos

bob351 said:


> looking better by the day awsome job


Haha thx bob and a-ronn  tomorow i will post some more pics! stay tuned!


----------



## redbellyman21

looks good mikos.


----------



## bobz

Could we have test results for Ammonia,NitrAte and nitrIte.

Bobz


----------



## Mikos

bobz said:


> Could we have test results for Ammonia,NitrAte and nitrIte.
> 
> Bobz


Ok Ill test that when i get home from school. But can you guys write the good results of Amonia, Nitrate and Nitrite


----------



## MONGO 

Water test would be good. Dont want to find the fish stuck to the intake of the filter and wonder why. Hope everything works out for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## Mikos

RockinTimbz said:


> Water test would be good. Dont want to find the fish stuck to the intake of the filter and wonder why. Hope everything works out for you. Keep us posted.


haha will do


----------



## Dezboy

thoise P's are looking good bro,


----------



## Mikos

dezboy said:


> thoise P's are looking good bro,


Haha thx  3 days left untill the Ps are coming to their new home


----------



## Mikos

Haha guys! Ill expect you to read the thread at "piranha discussions"







Ill think you'll be pretty exited


----------



## Coldfire

Man, the tank is really starting to come together. Looking good! Keep up the good work!


----------



## thepiranhakid

where are the pictures?


----------



## soon2breed

Tank looks good but in my opinion i would let it cycle for a lot longer. I am cycling a 90 right now and its 3 weeks in. Its pretty stable but im just going to be sure. Another thing is that your P's are still too small to tell so dont keep guessing or thinking they are Piraya, lets just wait and see


----------



## Mikos

This is what you have been waiting for huh!?  Hope you guys like it!


----------



## bobz

ooo man i really dont think your tank is cycled...


----------



## Mikos

bobz said:


> ooo man i really dont think your tank is cycled...


Its been cycled for 11 days now







How could that possibly be to short?








I dont think they are SO sensetive







My Ps love this tank already...swimming like hell =)


----------



## bobz

Well we shall see....

Good luck.


----------



## Coldfire

11 days is a bit short for a complete cycle. They look good in your tank BTW. Good luck moving forward!


----------



## Mikos

Coldfire said:


> 11 days is a bit short for a complete cycle. They look good in your tank BTW. Good luck moving forward!


Haha thx  Well I cant see any sign of disagreement with the tank of the fishes







So it should be ok


----------



## thepiranhakid

im only gunna let mine cycle for 3 days as i need to move them pretty quick.


----------



## Mikos

thepiranhakid said:


> im only gunna let mine cycle for 3 days as i need to move them pretty quick.


Ok







Yeah i had that problem to. My old tanks filter was broken and all







THey wouldnt survive a week in there... so i moved them







But they all seem to love my tank ;D


----------



## Deaner

Mikos said:


> im only gunna let mine cycle for 3 days as i need to move them pretty quick.


Ok







Yeah i had that problem to. My old tanks filter was broken and all







THey wouldnt survive a week in there... so i moved them







But they all seem to love my tank ;D








[/quote]

im cycling mine for like 4-5 weeks? did you put some established biomedia in there? to make it quicker?


----------



## MONGO 

Patience is a virtue. When I started fish keeping I started with mollies and let me put it this way I got the tank the same day as the fish. Wasnt a pretty sight after about a week. I also rushed a cycle once and the fish barely survived. It was a pain keeping the water stable and doing water changes etc. until the tank was finally cycled. Hope the tank is stable and that your fish are healthy. Tank looks great by the way. I had one of those plants and it grew so fast and tall it was almost coming out of the tank and my tank is pretty tall.


----------



## LouDiB

Meh...it should be cycled if you continued to place water from the previous tank in...

The tank looks awesome by the way...GOOD luck with the hope of the piraya!


----------



## thepiranhakid

im gunna let mine cyle for about 11 days them move them but im goin to add stress zyme nad old filtermedia..


----------



## MONGO 

I didnt think that stress zyme worked. Old filter media will work good just as long as its not dried out and still fresh. Good luck.


----------



## Mikos

Louie D said:


> Meh...it should be cycled if you continued to place water from the previous tank in...
> 
> The tank looks awesome by the way...GOOD luck with the hope of the piraya!


Hehe thx dude  I really worked on the tanks looks so its good to hear that its looking good








Yeah im also going to continue with the waterchange with my old tank untill its cykled.
The filter in my old tank was destroyed by a blackout so they wouldnt survire in there..... I didnt have another choice, than putting them in my new tank. Well they seem to be in a good shape


----------



## MONGO 

Mikos said:


> Meh...it should be cycled if you continued to place water from the previous tank in...
> 
> The tank looks awesome by the way...GOOD luck with the hope of the piraya!


Hehe thx dude  I really worked on the tanks looks so its good to hear that its looking good








Yeah im also going to continue with the waterchange with my old tank untill its cykled.
The filter in my old tank was destroyed by a blackout so they wouldnt survire in there..... I didnt have another choice, than putting them in my new tank. Well they seem to be in a good shape








[/quote]

Sounds good, keep us posted.


----------



## Mikos

RockinTimbz said:


> Meh...it should be cycled if you continued to place water from the previous tank in...
> 
> The tank looks awesome by the way...GOOD luck with the hope of the piraya!


Hehe thx dude  I really worked on the tanks looks so its good to hear that its looking good








Yeah im also going to continue with the waterchange with my old tank untill its cykled.
The filter in my old tank was destroyed by a blackout so they wouldnt survire in there..... I didnt have another choice, than putting them in my new tank. Well they seem to be in a good shape








[/quote]

Sounds good, keep us posted.








[/quote]

Roger that


----------



## thepiranhakid

how many water changes u gunna do, i just finished a 40 percent and i used a bucket this time which means less water on the ground which means i dont get grounded as much


----------



## Mikos

thepiranhakid said:


> how many water changes u gunna do, i just finished a 40 percent and i used a bucket this time which means less water on the ground which means i dont get grounded as much


HUH?  I dont really know what you are talking about, but im going to do a waterchange 1 time / 10 days. A 40 %


----------



## thepiranhakid

oh ok then


----------



## Mikos

thepiranhakid said:


> oh ok then


Hehe yeah  I dont really belive in that 1 change per week theory








You can see how your waterstatus is with your eyes. If its yellow or dark, change it.
You can also take some tests once per week to se the levels of your pH, nitrate etc.
I heard that Ps are really tough, and that they can take pretty much of what nature has given them.
Ofcourse, there is always a standard of how they feel, and also a maximum level of how they feel








Keep your tank between those marks, and im sure that you will be just fine








If you've had discus or something, you should know how hard it can be to have fishes as pets








PS. Discus is pretty rare in their toleration of waterqualities....just so you know


----------



## Mikos

That is MY theory  mwahaha


----------



## odyssey

man, peopleare only trying to help. i hope you take their advice into consderation.the tank looks awesome.good luck with those reds










Joe


----------



## Mikos

odyssey said:


> man, peopleare only trying to help. i hope you take their advice into consderation.the tank looks awesome.good luck with those reds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Haha I know that they are just trying to help me, and im really thankful for that








I just displayed my own theory about things














And thanks to the greetings








PS. THey are not reds


----------



## thepiranhakid

yeah i know they are pretty hardy fish, they are my first tropical fish as i only had a goldfish before but they seem to do pretty fine.


----------



## Mikos

thepiranhakid said:


> yeah i know they are pretty hardy fish, they are my first tropical fish as i only had a goldfish before but they seem to do pretty fine.


haha ok







A goldfish? THats pretty much difference from Ps in how to handle 
But im sure it will be ok







Im pretty stupid so I started with hard handling fishes like Muraena, Peroon Shark and stuff. Amazingly fun fishes to have







Just to bad that the Peroon gets like 2.5 Meters and can eat humans and all.... so I sold it


----------



## thepiranhakid

lol, ok mate


----------



## KINGofKINGS

Mikos said:


> oh ok then


Hehe yeah  I dont really belive in that 1 change per week theory








You can see how your waterstatus is with your eyes. If its yellow or dark, change it.
You can also take some tests once per week to se the levels of your pH, nitrate etc.
I heard that Ps are really tough, and that they can take pretty much of what nature has given them.
Ofcourse, there is always a standard of how they feel, and also a maximum level of how they feel








Keep your tank between those marks, and im sure that you will be just fine








If you've had discus or something, you should know how hard it can be to have fishes as pets








PS. Discus is pretty rare in their toleration of waterqualities....just so you know








[/quote]

duuuuuude- just read this thread for the first time... your tank looks nice, yes BUT you need to start listening to the advice given... for one you DID NOT cycle your tank properly and two you CANNOT know your water status just by looking at its clarity- that comment in itself tells us how much you know about proper fishkeeping... good luck with your fish- on a sidenote you NEVER even checked your water parameters during the cycle... what happened there?


----------



## Mikos

KINGofKINGS said:


> oh ok then


Hehe yeah  I dont really belive in that 1 change per week theory








You can see how your waterstatus is with your eyes. If its yellow or dark, change it.
You can also take some tests once per week to se the levels of your pH, nitrate etc.
I heard that Ps are really tough, and that they can take pretty much of what nature has given them.
Ofcourse, there is always a standard of how they feel, and also a maximum level of how they feel








Keep your tank between those marks, and im sure that you will be just fine








If you've had discus or something, you should know how hard it can be to have fishes as pets








PS. Discus is pretty rare in their toleration of waterqualities....just so you know








[/quote]

duuuuuude- just read this thread for the first time... your tank looks nice, yes BUT you need to start listening to the advice given... for one you DID NOT cycle your tank properly and two you CANNOT know your water status just by looking at its clarity- that comment in itself tells us how much you know about proper fishkeeping... good luck with your fish- on a sidenote you NEVER even checked your water parameters during the cycle... what happened there?
[/quote]

Hmmm I know that my theory sounded wierd, YES. But that theory was for the fishes ive had before.... My Ps are quite new and all..... I also understand that the advices are good and helpful for me and im already using them. Ive also checked my paremeters on the tank before i let the fishes in to it. I didnt check the NITRATE, but all the other stuff was checked. I added bio from my old tank and let it stay that way for some days. I know that the cycling was WAY to short.... but if you read what I writed at the 6:e page, you'll understand







My filter broke







They would die







Hard to explain


----------



## odyssey

Mikos said:


> man, peopleare only trying to help. i hope you take their advice into consderation.the tank looks awesome.good luck with those reds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Haha I know that they are just trying to help me, and im really thankful for that








I just displayed my own theory about things














And thanks to the greetings








*PS. THey are not reds *








[/quote]

Hmmmm im sticken with reds. i hope you prove me wrong cus that would be ace. 
give it till they are 2.5-3"......









Joe


----------



## Mikos

odyssey said:


> man, peopleare only trying to help. i hope you take their advice into consderation.the tank looks awesome.good luck with those reds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Haha I know that they are just trying to help me, and im really thankful for that








I just displayed my own theory about things














And thanks to the greetings








*PS. THey are not reds *








[/quote]

Hmmmm im sticken with reds. i hope you prove me wrong cus that would be ace. 
give it till they are 2.5-3"......:nod:

Joe
[/quote]

Yeah







Lets se in a month


----------



## Mikos

Mikos said:


> man, peopleare only trying to help. i hope you take their advice into consderation.the tank looks awesome.good luck with those reds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Joe


Haha I know that they are just trying to help me, and im really thankful for that








I just displayed my own theory about things














And thanks to the greetings








*PS. THey are not reds *








[/quote]

Hmmmm im sticken with reds. i hope you prove me wrong cus that would be ace. 
give it till they are 2.5-3"......:nod:

Joe
[/quote]

Yeah







Lets se in a month








[/quote]

Ey guys! Piranhas loves to swim in a stream right? Should I get a powerhead to the tank?


----------



## MONGO 

You dont have a powerhead? Yes you need one sometimes 2.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

so if you checked your water parameters .... what are they?


----------



## bobz

any new pics


----------



## MONGO 

Any results on those water tests? and some tank shots? and maybe some shots of the pirayas?


----------



## odyssey

his fish are too small atm for a powerhead, id holdoff till they were about 3-4 ".


----------



## Mikos

odyssey said:


> his fish are too small atm for a powerhead, id holdoff till they were about 3-4 ".


Haha my filter is strong enough for the moment








BTW. ph = 6.7, Temperature = 26C, Nitrites = 0, NITRATES = YES, Amonia = Dunno
Thats a pretty lame list i just writed.....but as i said, i didnt have any choice because of my tanks broken filtersystem. I had to move them over to the new one befor the planned time.
Hope you guys will understand.
Here you got some new updated pics! enjoy!
View attachment 124357
View attachment 124360
View attachment 124361
View attachment 124362


----------



## 12sec3s

I don't know man, i think you just got regular old reds. I was looking back on some old pictures of mine and mine are as round as yours too. Just don't be surprised when they're just regular natts. Love em like you will do if they were pirayas.


----------



## Mikos

Hehe yes







But my Ps dont have red eyes or shest. Reds inprove that colorising pretty fast


----------



## Coldfire

Mikos said:


> Hehe yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *But my Ps dont have red eyes or shest*. Reds inprove that colorising pretty fast


Very true, but do remember that your p's are to small/young to have developed the red tinted eyes yet; however, they are developing color on their gill plates already. They look nice and healthy so keep up the good work!


----------



## Deaner

Mikos said:


> Hehe yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But my Ps dont have red eyes or shest. Reds inprove that colorising pretty fast


lol man dont get too excited that they are pirayas lol,. Just wait and see....


----------



## jeddy hao

just keep us updated. I want to see their progress as well


----------



## MONGO 

do i see one with only one eye?

and they do look like baby reds with the red coming in making it look orange but who knows..guess we have to wait and see


----------



## Linford

Yea one looks like it only has a single eye? Your babe p's look good, i miss mine from when they were that age and size, "sigh" they grow up so fast...


----------



## Mikos

Linford said:


> Yea one looks like it only has a single eye? Your babe p's look good, i miss mine from when they were that age and size, "sigh" they grow up so fast...


Naaaaaw ok







Thx everyone for saying what you think about my Ps








Yes, the one on the picture dont have the left eye. He was like that when i bought him.
I thought that he would die, because of his weakness. But I put him into a carantain and feeded him well so he would get bigger. Now he is the boss of the tank


----------



## taylorhedrich

Nice job on the updates Mikos. They are looking nice! I would have to agree with Coldfire, they are still too young to have much red tint in their eyes anyway.








~Taylor~


----------



## bob351

uh oh starting to look red ish


----------



## Mikos

taylorhedrich said:


> Nice job on the updates Mikos. They are looking nice! I would have to agree with Coldfire, they are still too young to have much red tint in their eyes anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Taylor~


Hehe ok








Even if they wasnt P Piraya, I would still be happy about it







Got them for 6 Dollars / fish, and then my he gave 5 more to me for free







I payed like 42 Dollars and got 13 Ps


----------



## taylorhedrich

Mikos said:


> Nice job on the updates Mikos. They are looking nice! I would have to agree with Coldfire, they are still too young to have much red tint in their eyes anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Taylor~


Hehe ok








Even if they wasnt P Piraya, I would still be happy about it







Got them for 6 Dollars / fish, and then my he gave 5 more to me for free







I payed like 42 Dollars and got 13 Ps








[/quote]
That's a good attitude to have. I will tell you right now that are MOST likely P. nattereri, since you got them so small, but if they are P. piraya....you will be the first one to have pictures of P. piraya so small and to have documented growth of them. Either way, they are nice looking Pygos that are well taken care of, so that's all that matters.

Enjoy watching them mature!








~Taylor~


----------



## Mikos

taylorhedrich said:


> Nice job on the updates Mikos. They are looking nice! I would have to agree with Coldfire, they are still too young to have much red tint in their eyes anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Taylor~


Hehe ok








Even if they wasnt P Piraya, I would still be happy about it







Got them for 6 Dollars / fish, and then my he gave 5 more to me for free








I payed like 42 Dollars and got 13 Ps








[/quote]
That's a good attitude to have. I will tell you right now that are MOST likely P. nattereri, since you got them so small, but if they are P. piraya....you will be the first one to have pictures of P. piraya so small and to have documented growth of them. Either way, they are nice looking Pygos that are well taken care of, so that's all that matters.

Enjoy watching them mature!








~Taylor~
[/quote]

Haha thx m8  If they turn out to be Piraya and i have this Documentary.... Would it be a big step for the Piranha-Fury community? :O *Dam dam daaaaam*


----------



## Dr Exum

Mikos said:


> Nice job on the updates Mikos. They are looking nice! I would have to agree with Coldfire, they are still too young to have much red tint in their eyes anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Taylor~


Hehe ok








Even if they wasnt P Piraya, I would still be happy about it







Got them for 6 Dollars / fish, and then my he gave 5 more to me for free







I payed like 42 Dollars and got 13 Ps








[/quote]
That's a good attitude to have. I will tell you right now that are MOST likely P. nattereri, since you got them so small, but if they are P. piraya....you will be the first one to have pictures of P. piraya so small and to have documented growth of them. Either way, they are nice looking Pygos that are well taken care of, so that's all that matters.

Enjoy watching them mature!








~Taylor~
[/quote]

Haha thx m8  If they turn out to be Piraya and i have this Documentary.... Would it be a big step for the Piranha-Fury community? :O *Dam dam daaaaam*








[/quote]

so small and sooooooooooooooooooooo CHEAP!

well either way i had some faith from the start that you had piraya... I guess we will find out in a month or so.....


----------



## carmenohio

Starting to look like my 10 reds i got for 30$. However im still hoping they are piraya.

Fingers crossed


----------



## black_piranha

i seriously doubt that these are pirayas still. will be lookin forward to next update.


----------



## soon2breed

Definately too small to have red eyes and red on the body. Time will tell. Also i dont really agree on your water testing theory. You cannot identify what is in the water just by looking at the colour or the clarity. Testing is a must if you want to take care of your p's.


----------



## Leasure1

Most deff. not piraya, and so slow growing. Piraya would have exploded out of the gate.


----------



## Mikos

Leasure1 said:


> Most deff. not piraya, and so slow growing. Piraya would have exploded out of the gate.


Exploded out of the gate?


----------



## MONGO 

Mikos said:


> Most deff. not piraya, and so slow growing. Piraya would have exploded out of the gate.


Exploded out of the gate?
[/quote]

What he means is if they were Pirayas they should be growing faster at such a small size since Pirayas have the potential to be so huge and are the biggest piranha's in the world(20"+).


----------



## Mikos

RockinTimbz said:


> Most deff. not piraya, and so slow growing. Piraya would have exploded out of the gate.


Exploded out of the gate?
[/quote]

What he means is if they were Pirayas they should be growing faster at such a small size since Pirayas have the potential to be so huge and are the biggest piranha's in the world(20"+).
[/quote]

aaah ok







But you cant really see the actuall size of my Ps on the pictures. One of them is like 3" now..... and I got him at 1" a month ago


----------



## Mikos

So they grow pretty fast


----------



## jaxx

I just looked at pirayas that were 3" in feb 06-now 5" nov 06. They had a ting of orange in the eyes depending on lighting and mood. I see alot of orange in your pics. Time will tell in the end but don't take everything said in this forum as gospel-very few members here are in a place where they can state opinion as fact. A member who has grown pirayas from the size of yours up can only speak from his own experiance. There are alot of questions that remain about pirayas. There was ONE study done on sexing these fish. That one study stated the fish are sexually dimorphic-everyone treats it like God said it himself.

The fish are what they are. Period.

One thing I think is funny here is a member giving gospel advice when he himself has a whopping 55gal tank to draw all that experience from.

Take all advice with a grain of salt-do the best you can to take care of your own fish and see what results YOU get-and don't let anybody take the pleasure and wonder of this hobby away from you.


----------



## Mikos

jaxx said:


> I just looked at pirayas that were 3" in feb 06-now 5" nov 06. They had a ting of orange in the eyes depending on lighting and mood. I see alot of orange in your pics. Time will tell in the end but don't take everything said in this forum as gospel-very few members here are in a place where they can state opinion as fact. A member who has grown pirayas from the size of yours up can only speak from his own experiance. There are alot of questions that remain about pirayas. There was ONE study done on sexing these fish. That one study stated the fish are sexually dimorphic-everyone treats it like God said it himself.
> 
> The fish are what they are. Period.
> 
> One thing I think is funny here is a member giving gospel advice when he himself has a whopping 55gal tank to draw all that experience from.
> 
> Take all advice with a grain of salt-do the best you can to take care of your own fish and see what results YOU get-and don't let anybody take the pleasure and wonder of this hobby away from you.


Haha thx dude







Well some of my friends are talking me down on my Ps. But i dont give a Sh*T because i dont really care about people without experience of keeping fishes. 
I also have some friends that thinks the Ps are really cool







So I will always keep this hobby for myself


----------



## MONGO 

jaxx said:


> I just looked at pirayas that were 3" in feb 06-now 5" nov 06. They had a ting of orange in the eyes depending on lighting and mood. I see alot of orange in your pics. Time will tell in the end but don't take everything said in this forum as gospel-very few members here are in a place where they can state opinion as fact. A member who has grown pirayas from the size of yours up can only speak from his own experiance. There are alot of questions that remain about pirayas. There was ONE study done on sexing these fish. That one study stated the fish are sexually dimorphic-everyone treats it like God said it himself.
> 
> The fish are what they are. Period.
> 
> One thing I think is funny here is a member giving gospel advice when he himself has a whopping 55gal tank to draw all that experience from.
> 
> Take all advice with a grain of salt-do the best you can to take care of your own fish and see what results YOU get-and don't let anybody take the pleasure and wonder of this hobby away from you.


and you are?

Mikos post some pictures


----------



## KINGofKINGS

haha^^ yeah no sh*t! ..... hes the one posting- were just merely giving our advices... after all isnt that what this is all about?


----------



## bobz

Is there actually anyone around that has raised piraya from really small?


----------



## jaxx

Hey rockin timbz..............who made you king around here? Since when do you ask anyone, "and who are you?" You and your buddy king of kings.............when ws the last time you guys said anything helpfull-what, I don't have enough time on this forum?

Give advice but stay in your "pay grade"!

Sorry for the derail.

Mikos......enjoy the hobby and keep the pics comming.


----------



## Mikos

jaxx said:


> Hey rockin timbz..............who made you king around here? Since when do you ask anyone, "and who are you?" You and your buddy king of kings.............when ws the last time you guys said anything helpfull-what, I don't have enough time on this forum?
> 
> Give advice but stay in your "pay grade"!
> 
> Sorry for the derail.
> 
> Mikos......enjoy the hobby and keep the pics comming.


Haha thx dude







I need to say though that King and RockinTimbz has given me some good information for this project thats been very helpfull. But I also think that a forum shouldnt be divided in a ranksystem or anything like that. I think that they just asked who you are because you look pretty new at this site








Ps. Pics are coming tomorow! Stay tuned









--------Mikos--------


----------



## jaxx

There are members like myself here that have had P's years before this forum even started. I am here because the info attainable here is far greater than any book you could buy and read. I am not here to be talked down to by someone born in the 80's.

Anyway like I said, take advice with a grain of salt and see what works for you. Above all, enjoy the fish.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

actually jacks............. were now on page 9 of opinions, and you come along on page 9 and say something like "dont take everything you hear on this site as "gospel" or whatever.... saying basically dont listen to every word these guys are tellin ya cause they probably dont know more than you... and timbz response was to say "who are you"--- and i agreed- why should he take your words as "gospel"? why do your words have more meaning? cause your old and werent born in the 80's?


----------



## jaxx

KINGofKINGS said:


> actually jacks............. were now on page 9 of opinions, and you come along on page 9 and say something like "dont take everything you hear on this site as "gospel" or whatever.... saying basically dont listen to every word these guys are tellin ya cause they probably dont know more than you... and timbz response was to say "who are you"--- and i agreed- why should he take your words as "gospel"? why do your words have more meaning? cause your old and werent born in the 80's?


Fine. How about we have the mod move my reply to page 1.

About the advice.....I never said I know more than anyone else. I did say take advice with a grain of salt. This much is true-the dynamics of fish behaviour differ radically from a 55gal to a 300gal habitat. What works in one my not work in the other. This being said-adapt and overcome and hope you don't lose a $20 to $600 fish. Is this not true? The dynamics of living in your own house also differ radically than living with mom and pop in thier house-mom and pop may only allow a 55gal in the house. So some of us may not be able to have a 100+gal tank.

Yes, compared to some, I am old. Lucky for you, my recent surgury has made it possible for me to devote such time to sitting infront of a computer.

Enough of the derail-lets see the pics.


----------



## MONGO 

jaxx said:


> actually jacks............. were now on page 9 of opinions, and you come along on page 9 and say something like "dont take everything you hear on this site as "gospel" or whatever.... saying basically dont listen to every word these guys are tellin ya cause they probably dont know more than you... and timbz response was to say "who are you"--- and i agreed- why should he take your words as "gospel"? why do your words have more meaning? cause your old and werent born in the 80's?


Fine. How about we have the mod move my reply to page 1.

About the advice.....I never said I know more than anyone else. I did say take advice with a grain of salt. This much is true-the dynamics of fish behaviour differ radically from a 55gal to a 300gal habitat. What works in one my not work in the other. This being said-adapt and overcome and hope you don't lose a $20 to $600 fish. Is this not true? The dynamics of living in your own house also differ radically than living with mom and pop in thier house-mom and pop may only allow a 55gal in the house. So some of us may not be able to have a 100+gal tank.

Yes, compared to some, I am old. Lucky for you, my recent surgury has made it possible for me to devote such time to sitting infront of a computer.

Enough of the derail-lets see the pics.
[/quote]

Still doesnt answer..who are you?

Introduce yourself and give your point of view..dont flame people for giving input even if its wrong.


----------



## jaxx

RockinTimbz said:


> actually jacks............. were now on page 9 of opinions, and you come along on page 9 and say something like "dont take everything you hear on this site as "gospel" or whatever.... saying basically dont listen to every word these guys are tellin ya cause they probably dont know more than you... and timbz response was to say "who are you"--- and i agreed- why should he take your words as "gospel"? why do your words have more meaning? cause your old and werent born in the 80's?


Fine. How about we have the mod move my reply to page 1.

About the advice.....I never said I know more than anyone else. I did say take advice with a grain of salt. This much is true-the dynamics of fish behaviour differ radically from a 55gal to a 300gal habitat. What works in one my not work in the other. This being said-adapt and overcome and hope you don't lose a $20 to $600 fish. Is this not true? The dynamics of living in your own house also differ radically than living with mom and pop in thier house-mom and pop may only allow a 55gal in the house. So some of us may not be able to have a 100+gal tank.

Yes, compared to some, I am old. Lucky for you, my recent surgury has made it possible for me to devote such time to sitting infront of a computer.

Enough of the derail-lets see the pics.
[/quote]

Still doesnt answer..who are you?

Introduce yourself and give your point of view..dont flame people for giving input even if its wrong.
[/quote]
I didn't realize I needed to have a proper title. Oh, thats right...I do not have a pic for a avitar so no one knows what I look like.

Stop the derail.


----------



## MONGO 

jaxx said:


> actually jacks............. were now on page 9 of opinions, and you come along on page 9 and say something like "dont take everything you hear on this site as "gospel" or whatever.... saying basically dont listen to every word these guys are tellin ya cause they probably dont know more than you... and timbz response was to say "who are you"--- and i agreed- why should he take your words as "gospel"? why do your words have more meaning? cause your old and werent born in the 80's?


Fine. How about we have the mod move my reply to page 1.

About the advice.....I never said I know more than anyone else. I did say take advice with a grain of salt. This much is true-the dynamics of fish behaviour differ radically from a 55gal to a 300gal habitat. What works in one my not work in the other. This being said-adapt and overcome and hope you don't lose a $20 to $600 fish. Is this not true? The dynamics of living in your own house also differ radically than living with mom and pop in thier house-mom and pop may only allow a 55gal in the house. So some of us may not be able to have a 100+gal tank.

Yes, compared to some, I am old. Lucky for you, my recent surgury has made it possible for me to devote such time to sitting infront of a computer.

Enough of the derail-lets see the pics.
[/quote]

Still doesnt answer..who are you?

Introduce yourself and give your point of view..dont flame people for giving input even if its wrong.
[/quote]
I didn't realize I needed to have a proper title. Oh, thats right...I do not have a pic for a avitar so no one knows what I look like.

Stop the derail.
[/quote]

Only see one person derailing this thread. Mikos post some pictures and lets get on with it.


----------



## jaxx




----------



## MONGO 

jaxx said:


>


----------



## C0Rey

tells both of you to go sit in the corner :nod:

/stashes bear mace on rockin


----------



## MONGO 

C0Rey said:


> tells both of you to go sit in the corner :nod:
> 
> /stashes bear mace on rockin


/bear maces jaxx









/bear maces mikos for not posting pictures


----------



## taylorhedrich

Come one guys, don't ruin this thread for Mikos and get it closed. All he wants to do is be able to share updates on his fish. No need to make so many negative posts in his thread.








~Taylor~


----------



## Fomoris

They look like classic P. nattereri... Red anal fin and too small to have red on gills and eyes


----------



## cheguevara

it does look like a red bellied piranha.


----------



## MONGO 

taylorhedrich said:


> Come one guys, don't ruin this thread for Mikos and get it closed. All he wants to do is be able to share updates on his fish. No need to make so many negative posts in his thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Taylor~


/bear maces taylor

...now im really getting banned









They looks reds to me too, and if they are be proud like the rest of us Red owners. They are beautiful fish


----------



## Dezboy

from the pics so far id say they were natteri, but we will see as they get older

by the way what a funny read, love when the guys go off the rails, hahahahaha


----------



## Mikos

Sorry about the quality but these little maniacs refused to stay still
View attachment 125287
View attachment 125288
View attachment 125289


----------



## MONGO 

hmmmmmm


----------



## redbellyman21

bear mace , hahah athat shite was hilarious! "VERY nice fish 
ikos High Five!", borat

bear mace , hahah athat shite was hilarious! "VERY nice fish 
ikos High Five!", borat


----------



## Mikos

redbellyman21 said:


> bear mace , hahah athat shite was hilarious! "VERY nice fish
> ikos High Five!", borat
> 
> bear mace , hahah athat shite was hilarious! "VERY nice fish
> ikos High Five!", borat


haha thx dude







Ill post some more today or tomorow.... just want them to stay still.... they bite against the glass when i want to take pictures


----------



## Coldfire

Nice little pygos! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mikos

Coldfire said:


> Nice little pygos! Keep up the good work!


Thx Cold  I will


----------



## bobz

any updates?


----------



## 12sec3s

ne updates!!??


----------



## Dr Exum

piraya or not?


----------



## Dawgz

what happen to ur piraya SON


----------



## MONGO 

RBPs or not?


----------



## bobz

...


----------



## spinalremains

They look like red bellies, hopefully they didn't die from an uncycled tank. Prove me wrong show us an update!


----------



## Azog

All those spots make me think RBP. The pic of the juvi Piraya on AquaScape makes me think this.


----------



## stevo

as i mentioned earlier in the post ive kept baby piraya and they did not have juve spots!!!!!

i have also found a picture that is the double of my lil babys i had !!!

this is a piraya around the 2 inch mark

View attachment 128204


we need to rule this out of the equasion now, these are reds!

but please mikos keep us updated i dont mean to sound a twat but just wanted to clear things up







!!

hope to see ssome more piccys soon hey and keep us updated cos they do look like special reds ,a bit different


----------



## rocker

wow never seen a baby piraya that small!


----------



## Dairy Whip

i would say reds. nice piraya pic wow nice lookin fish


----------



## MONGO 

???


----------



## Mikos

Sorry for the big delay guys! Here you got some new fresh pictures!









Sorry for the big delay guys! Here you got some new fresh pictures!


----------



## steveling

nice looking rbp mate


----------



## bobz

They look very nice, 99% sure they are reds









Bobz


----------



## SangreRoja

After reading everything posted here. Nice PIRANHAS and nice set up.


----------



## SvTpLYa

wow all those treads were alot to read lol.....sweet tank mikos and nice reds.. good luck with em


----------



## NeXuS

nice pictures doesnt look like they r piraya to me


----------



## Mikos

haha thx guys







Well we dont know yet if they turn out to be Piraya or RBPs.
I hope that they dont get that RBP red color in their eyes ;D


----------



## bobz

I think their eyes should change to orangey red soon, or maybe some have clear eyes not sure to be honest

Bobz


----------



## Trigga

there reds...that sucks for you man...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

i think they have the piraya shape but where can you even get them that small?
i hope they turn out to be terns or piraya


----------



## PygoFanatic

Just to reiterate...

Those arent Pirayas. Please, no mods or anybody bashing me telling me to keep my opinion to myself...Because I know if I was the one who started this thread saying I had a ton of Pirayas and they were the same fish in these pics, everybody would be coming out of the woodworks telling me how stupid I am for thinking they are Piraya.

Im not calling anybody stupid...but Im also not calling those fish Pirayas.


----------



## JuN_SpeK

been waiting for the update!!. nice reds you got there.


----------



## Coldfire

Great looking pygos. Looks like you are getting some really nice growth thus far. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Mikos

Coldfire said:


> Great looking pygos. Looks like you are getting some really nice growth thus far. Keep up the good work!


Thx








Well I really hope for them to be Piraya, but even if they turn out to be reds, im still happy.
They are so beautiful and I got them for a amazing price.
And in that shape and lenght to


----------



## KINGofKINGS

you need to stop hoping..... you have reds..... nice reds....


----------



## MONGO 

KINGofKINGS said:


> you need to stop hoping..... you have reds..... nice reds....










enjoy the Reds they are great fish.


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah, im hoping one day i go home and my rhom is gonna turn into a great white shark.... ITS GONNA HAPPEN!!!


----------



## Mikos

KINGofKINGS said:


> yeah, im hoping one day i go home and my rhom is gonna turn into a great white shark.... ITS GONNA HAPPEN!!!


Well that would be intresting if it happend. I dont really think you guys need to play around with me because this is the first time ever that I have Ps. And I dont know anything about them.
And some people say that they are reds, some say they are piraya. 
I dont know what to belive so Im just hoping.
Anything wrong with that?


----------



## MONGO 

Mikos said:


> yeah, im hoping one day i go home and my rhom is gonna turn into a great white shark.... ITS GONNA HAPPEN!!!


Well that would be intresting if it happend. I dont really think you guys need to play around with me because this is the first time ever that I have Ps. And I dont know anything about them.
And some people say that they are reds, some say they are piraya. 
I dont know what to belive so Im just hoping.
Anything wrong with that?
[/quote]
Who said they were Pirayas?


----------



## black_piranha

sorry, but those are now officially reds.

stop hoping.


----------



## Dairy Whip

yeah nobody said they were pirayas? lol reds forsure


----------



## Stugge

Well to bad it wasnt Piraya but I hope you can live with it reds are nice fish!

I found a importer in Sweden and orderd 2 Piraya ( 12cm) the price I get to pay for them to get here is 2200SEk or 300$ .

Du kan kolla mer här: www.aleds.se


----------



## Mikos

Stugge said:


> Well to bad it wasnt Piraya but I hope you can live with it reds are nice fish!
> 
> I found a importer in Sweden and orderd 2 Piraya ( 12cm) the price I get to pay for them to get here is 2200SEk or 300$ .
> 
> Du kan kolla mer här: www.aleds.se


Yeah nobody really said the words : THEY ARE PIRAYA, but some people said that they COULD BE PIRAYA because of the bodystructure.


----------



## moron

any new updates in your fish man?


----------



## Malok

can you refresh your pics i think the updates messed them up


----------



## Mikos

Malok said:


> can you refresh your pics i think the updates messed them up


I dont have the old ones on my computer anymore, but Im going to take som more pictures this weekend


----------



## moron

Mikos said:


> can you refresh your pics i think the updates messed them up


I dont have the old ones on my computer anymore, but Im going to take som more pictures this weekend
[/quote]

cool...


----------



## Ægir

Jim99 said:


> can you refresh your pics i think the updates messed them up


I dont have the old ones on my computer anymore, but Im going to take som more pictures this weekend
[/quote]

cool...
[/quote]

why not not now? some of us havent seen anything sence before the server dumped out... and then again this weekend for fun?


----------



## nismo driver

any updates?


----------



## MONGO 

updates?


----------



## P boost

pics? pics?


----------



## taylorhedrich

Yes, nice looking P. nattereri shoal.


----------



## Mikos

Sorry for the delay! This is the update!


----------



## spinalremains

Your tank looks awesome, nice rbps!


----------



## Mikos

spinalremains said:


> Your tank looks awesome, nice rbps!


Haha thx







more to come


----------



## Trigga

wow those ARE some nice rbps...really well grownn


----------



## moron

sweet looking redz....hay mikos, I thought you started wiyh 5 and gave one back to the pet store


----------



## Ægir

Mikos said:


> sweet looking redz....hay mikos, I thought you started wiyh 5 and gave one back to the pet store


yeah....why is there 9 in there now...7, 5, gave one back... now 9 something doesnt add up? maybe that uncycled tank came back and bit you in the ass?


----------



## etb

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> sweet looking redz....hay mikos, I thought you started wiyh 5 and gave one back to the pet store


yeah....why is there 9 in there now...7, 5, gave one back... now 9 something doesnt add up? maybe that uncycled tank came back and bit you in the ass?
[/quote]
Here's a pic of my pirayas when they were 3 1/2" .


----------



## Mikos

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> sweet looking redz....hay mikos, I thought you started wiyh 5 and gave one back to the pet store


yeah....why is there 9 in there now...7, 5, gave one back... now 9 something doesnt add up? maybe that uncycled tank came back and bit you in the ass?
[/quote]

haha yes I gave one back. But the host of the petstore there I work said that he really hates Piranhas and that the fishes scares away the customers. So he gave me 5 for free








Pretty cool huh?


----------



## soon2breed

Mikos said:


> sweet looking redz....hay mikos, I thought you started wiyh 5 and gave one back to the pet store


yeah....why is there 9 in there now...7, 5, gave one back... now 9 something doesnt add up? maybe that uncycled tank came back and bit you in the ass?
[/quote]

haha yes I gave one back. But the host of the petstore there I work said that he really hates Piranhas and that the fishes scares away the customers. So he gave me 5 for free







Pretty cool huh?
[/quote]

mikos, 
nice rbp's. At least now you know that we werent being pricks when we said they were never piraya


----------



## Mikos

soon2breed said:


> sweet looking redz....hay mikos, I thought you started wiyh 5 and gave one back to the pet store


yeah....why is there 9 in there now...7, 5, gave one back... now 9 something doesnt add up? maybe that uncycled tank came back and bit you in the ass?
[/quote]

haha yes I gave one back. But the host of the petstore there I work said that he really hates Piranhas and that the fishes scares away the customers. So he gave me 5 for free







Pretty cool huh?
[/quote]

mikos, 
nice rbp's. At least now you know that we werent being pricks when we said they were never piraya
[/quote]

Yeah, Im not angry or anything at you guys. As I said, Im new here and dont have the knowlage that all you guys have







But thanks thought for all the comments and everything  more pictures to come!


----------



## moron

Mikos said:


> sweet looking redz....hay mikos, I thought you started wiyh 5 and gave one back to the pet store


yeah....why is there 9 in there now...7, 5, gave one back... now 9 something doesnt add up? maybe that uncycled tank came back and bit you in the ass?
[/quote]

haha yes I gave one back. But the host of the petstore there I work said that he really hates Piranhas and that the fishes scares away the customers. So he gave me 5 for free







Pretty cool huh?
[/quote]

mikos, 
nice rbp's. At least now you know that we werent being pricks when we said they were never piraya
[/quote]

Yeah, Im not angry or anything at you guys. As I said, Im new here and dont have the knowlage that all you guys have







But thanks thought for all the comments and everything  more pictures to come!
[/quote]

cool....


----------



## Dairy Whip

fish and your tank look killer man keep up the good work


----------



## Ægir

Mikos said:


> sweet looking redz....hay mikos, I thought you started wiyh 5 and gave one back to the pet store


yeah....why is there 9 in there now...7, 5, gave one back... now 9 something doesnt add up? maybe that uncycled tank came back and bit you in the ass?
[/quote]

haha yes I gave one back. But the host of the petstore there I work said that he really hates Piranhas and that the fishes scares away the customers. So he gave me 5 for free







Pretty cool huh?
[/quote]

7-1=6
6+5=11
so you have 11 in there now....not 9? hates piranhas, scares away customers? i am confused as hell man, and how many have died so far?
this not make sence to anybody else or....?


----------



## Mikos

Skunkbudfour20 said:


> sweet looking redz....hay mikos, I thought you started wiyh 5 and gave one back to the pet store


yeah....why is there 9 in there now...7, 5, gave one back... now 9 something doesnt add up? maybe that uncycled tank came back and bit you in the ass?
[/quote]

haha yes I gave one back. But the host of the petstore there I work said that he really hates Piranhas and that the fishes scares away the customers. So he gave me 5 for free







Pretty cool huh?
[/quote]

7-1=6
6+5=11
so you have 11 in there now....not 9? hates piranhas, scares away customers? i am confused as hell man, and how many have died so far?
this not make sence to anybody else or....?
[/quote]

aaah!







I had 7 from the beginning...one died and I gave one back.... 7 - 2 = 5. Then after that my boss gave me 5 piranhas... that makes 10


----------



## Mikos

Mikos said:


> sweet looking redz....hay mikos, I thought you started wiyh 5 and gave one back to the pet store


yeah....why is there 9 in there now...7, 5, gave one back... now 9 something doesnt add up? maybe that uncycled tank came back and bit you in the ass?
[/quote]

haha yes I gave one back. But the host of the petstore there I work said that he really hates Piranhas and that the fishes scares away the customers. So he gave me 5 for free







Pretty cool huh?
[/quote]

7-1=6
6+5=11
so you have 11 in there now....not 9? hates piranhas, scares away customers? i am confused as hell man, and how many have died so far?
this not make sence to anybody else or....?
[/quote]

aaah!







I had 7 from the beginning...one died and I gave one back.... 7 - 2 = 5. Then after that my boss gave me 5 piranhas... that makes 10
[/quote]

Well....anyway Im about to sell my Ps. They are now like 5" and has perfect fins and everything. 
But here in Sweden I cand find someone who wants to buy them....damn!


----------



## MONGO 

Mikos said:


> Well....anyway Im about to sell my Ps. They are now like 5" and has perfect fins and everything.
> But here in Sweden I cand find someone who wants to buy them....damn!


talk to C0Rey he loves Sweden


----------



## Coldfire

Nice update. That new tank turned out very well.


----------



## Mikos

Coldfire said:


> Nice update. That new tank turned out very well.


THx cold








Im about to buy a freshwater moray to the tank. And the Ps must go to another happy owner


----------



## redrum781

after all that u are selling them?


----------



## taylorhedrich

I have to say that I really like the aquascaping job on that tank! It looks spectacular Mikos!









It's a shame to hear that you are getting rid of your red bellies so soon.


----------



## moron

redrum781 said:


> after all that u are selling them?


right?


----------



## Mikos

Jim99 said:


> after all that u are selling them?


right?
[/quote]

yeah....they are to expensive to feed etc. 
Im making room for a MORAY







;D
The Ps are wonderful animals, but I dont have the time to take care of them


----------



## redrum781

would you say that if they were piraya?


----------



## Dawgz

Mikos said:


> after all that u are selling them?


right?
[/quote]

yeah....they are to expensive to feed etc. 
Im making room for a MORAY







;D
The Ps are wonderful animals, but I dont have the time to take care of them








[/quote]

face it, ur just selling them because they didnt turn out to be piraya......


----------



## Trigga

redrum781 said:


> would you say that if they were piraya?


i doubt it...sour grapes...keep em man those are some nicee reds


----------



## Mikos

Dawgz said:


> after all that u are selling them?


right?
[/quote]

yeah....they are to expensive to feed etc. 
Im making room for a MORAY







;D
The Ps are wonderful animals, but I dont have the time to take care of them








[/quote]

face it, ur just selling them because they didnt turn out to be piraya......








[/quote]

Haha no








They are fascinating animals and I have spend a lot of time taking care of them as you can see








But they eat like hell, and I cant really afford to feed all these Ps








And I have always had a dream about having a green freshwater moray eel in my tank








BTW can I have a RHOM alone in a 30G? Cuz I have one 30G tank and my 110G.
And I want some cool fishes for the 30G


----------



## moron

no, you can not keep a rhom in a 30g....they would need atleast a 75g for life

for that 30g you can get a serra sanchezi, or a serra irritan :nod:

good luck


----------



## Dairy Whip

sad to hear your selling your p's an eel would be pritty cool tho.


----------



## Mikos

Dairy Whip said:


> sad to hear your selling your p's an eel would be pritty cool tho.


Haha yeah  I can post some pictures later in the forums if you want







? 
A moray gets 1.5 Meters long and can be pretty aggressive







( I will sell it as it gets 1 Meter )


----------

